# Fishing tip # 751 from Fishcatching 101.com PATTERNS.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

When you find fish on a spot, look for similar places and conditions. 

Last Friday I found a bunch of Snook along a bank with lots of current, lots of bait of several species and a gradual slope from 6" at the edge of weeds out about 5 or 6 feet to 18" or so. From there, it dropped to about 3'. I had at least 20 Snook strikes in a 100' section of bank. I landed only 4 because I use only barbless hooks when fishing from my kayak. I lost at least 3 over 20# each and caught one about that size.

Monday the Snook were still there and I caught 7 up to 15# or so. While paddling back to my launch site, I found another bank that looked very similar. I hooked several Snook there but landed none.

Today I fished both spots, catching several in each place and found another similar spot. Unfortunately, these fish are feeding at the very lowest stage of the tide. Maybe this is fortunate, come to think about it because no skiff can get to these places. Sometimes Kayaks rule.

The bottom line is: When you find fish, look for a pattern. If you are observant, you will begin to recognize patterns and, when you do, you will become a better fisherman. Take notes, take photos, record GPS coordinates and whatever else it takes.

BTW. Snook are not very common in this area. In recent years, I've noticed a good population increase. This year, I have caught more Snook than I have in the past 20 years combined. The Super Spook Jr. has been great as has the Mann's Saltwater Waker.(not walker)


----------

